# Can you name all 50 states in 10 minutes?



## Ella (Aug 10, 2007)

I got 49 in like, 5:30...

spent the next minute and a half thinking about it, and gave up.

Stupid Ohio.

EDIT; forgot to post the link. D'oh!
http://users.ox.ac.uk/~scro0392/map/fiftystates.html


----------



## Lisa (Aug 10, 2007)

Not too shabby for a Canadian. 

*In total, you named 43 states.
Great going!

The remaining states are: *Idaho, Alabama, Maryland, Tennessee, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Colorado,


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 10, 2007)

nope, but I am Canadian, and can name all 10 provinces in one minute 

Did better then I thought I would: 17 states remain


----------



## morph4me (Aug 10, 2007)

I got 43


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 10, 2007)

48 here...missed Indiana & Wisconsin


----------



## Kacey (Aug 10, 2007)

My time was 4m 45s - but it didn't come up with the image.


----------



## Ella (Aug 10, 2007)

spelling them correct really slowed me down...

connecticut, massachusetts, wisconsin, minnesota, oregon, and pennsylvania all gave me trouble.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 10, 2007)

All 50 in 7:43


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 10, 2007)

4 Minutes 2 Seconds

I had a hard time with New Mexico & Wyoming. I got through the first 48 states almost as fast as I could type them.


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 10, 2007)

My husband and i got all but 3 Ohio  and N S Carolina ​


----------



## Carol (Aug 10, 2007)

2 mins 35 secs  :uhyeah:


----------



## Ella (Aug 10, 2007)

remaining, or total time taken?


----------



## Carol (Aug 10, 2007)

Total time taken.  I'm a nerd.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 10, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Total time taken.  I'm a nerd.



Wow... and I thought I could type fast!


----------



## morph4me (Aug 11, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Wow... and I thought I could type fast!


 
Not only can she type fast, but spell correctly too.  Spelling slowed me down quite a bit.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 11, 2007)

1:52

And that's with losing 10 seconds 'cos I couldn't spell Massachusetts on the first three tries.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2007)

*In total, you named 47 states.
A stellar performance!

The remaining states are: *Maryland, Delaware, Missouri, 

I must be some kind of dumbass, but my spelling is terrible.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 11, 2007)

I feel like an idiot now.  I could only get 47, because my brain took leave in the last few seconds.   Didn't get minnesota, wyoming, and alabama (even though I've actually BEEN there numerous times)!  In my defense, I really don't do well on timed tests, though...

Thoughts on how to score well fast?  Start with where you've been...  At least, that worked for me.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 12, 2007)

2:17 -  I find it's easiest to start with the non-contiguous states and work east.  And yes, I got Massa... Messe... Kaurland wrong the first time too.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2007)

3:18 ... Had to think on Delaware and Connecticut.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 12, 2007)

I had a problem with typing and also dyslexia for spelling, but was able to get there and name all 50 states.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 12, 2007)

I had issues with spelling them. Spelled 43 states knew 48 of them. Missed Delware and Michigan


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 13, 2007)

*I don't think this was posted before (if so, sorry), but it's a fun little way to place the states on the map from memory.  Give it a try, it's free.*

*Best regards......*

_*-GARRY*_

http://www.sheppardsoftware.com/states_experiment_drag-drop_Intermed_State15s_500.html


----------



## Carol (Aug 13, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> 1:52
> 
> And that's with losing 10 seconds 'cos I couldn't spell Massachusetts on the first three tries.



I can't spell Massachusetts either


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 14, 2007)

6m20s


As with everyone else, I couldn't spell for crap.   And for some reason, I couldn't remember Minnesota.  LOL!

Now bring on the test that you have to name all the states AND their capitals!


----------



## elder999 (Aug 14, 2007)

3:43-spent a long time spelling "Massachusetts" correctly, darn it!
(harder without a map, dontcha think?)


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I can't spell Massachusetts either


Spell it like Lisa spells it... Mass-A-CHEW-sets...


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 14, 2007)

Got them all in 3 m, 46s.......can't believe they let you look at a map while you're doing it, and tell you how many you have left....


----------



## rutherford (Aug 14, 2007)

I only had 10 seconds remaining.  Just a brain freeze on a few of them.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 14, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Spell it like Lisa spells it... Mass-A-CHEW-sets...


:lfao:


----------



## morph4me (Aug 15, 2007)

I managed to name them all the second time around, Wisconsin almost stopped me, but I cheated


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 15, 2007)

elder999 said:


> 3:43-spent a long time spelling "Massachusetts" correctly, darn it!
> (harder without a map, dontcha think?)


 
I am a native of the Bay State (Commonwealth, actually), but really .... how *else* could you spell Massachusetts? Now, Connecticut ... what's with that second 'c'. 

I think having the map does make it much more simple to complete the task. BUT, if you didn't have the map, and you had three states to go, how would remember that you didn't already list Nebraska? 

One idea to test actual state names more closely might be having the map fill in as you enter the states. And, as the states populate, don't list the individual state borders. So as you add congruous states, the outline gets bigger and bigger, where as the unnamed state 'holes' get small and more defined. Hmmm....

Oh, and State Capitals ... forgetaboutit. ... I've got Concord, Boston, and Hartford. End of game for me.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 16, 2007)

State capitals?  Bring it on, suckaz!


----------



## Yeti (Aug 27, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> 2 mins 35 secs  :uhyeah:


Missed it by _that_ much...2 min 46 seconds


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2007)

I need a spell checker...


----------

